# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Ядовитые змеи Индии

## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

Думала ответить в теме про наводнение, но решила, что все же стоит завести отдельную тему, так как многим может пригодится.
Считается, что в Индии только 4 змеи смертельно ядовиты. Но здесь на картинке показаны 5 змей Южной Индии, как их отличить и с кем можно спутать. 
http://www.searo.who.int/LinkFiles/P...ite_Poster.pdf
(модераторы, пожалуйста помогите вставить эти картинки в текст)
Venomous - это ядовитые змеи, а ниже под ними маленькие картинки non venomous - не ядовитые, с ними путают. 
Из Википедии
Of the roughly 725 species of venomous snakes worldwide, only 250 are able to kill a human with one bite. Australia averages only one fatal snake bite per year. In India, 250,000 snakebites are recorded in a single year, with as many as 50,000 recorded initial deaths.

Из примерно 725 видов ядовитых змей, только 250 способны убить человека одним укусом. В Австралии в среднем бывает один смертельный случай в год. В Индии зарегистрировано 250 000 змеиных укусов в год, с 50 000 смертельных укусов. 

Вот еще эти же 4 змеи http://www.wti.org.in/pictures/commo...india-jose.jpg

----------

